# Wrestling Hangout Thread



## HinterXGames

With the upcoming Royal Rumble today, I thought it would be nice to have a thread where us wrestling fans can come and talk about any and everything we wish wrestling related. Indy, WWE, or TNA.
--
I'm buying the Rumble tonight (should be good). I'm a bit underwhelmed so far by this years Hall of Fame selection. Highly annoyed that Macho Man has yet to be inducted. The man is dead, let it go and induct him. How can they not have inducted Arn yet either. 
--
GAME ON!


----------



## philtec

HinterXGames said:


> With the upcoming Royal Rumble today, I thought it would be nice to have a thread where us wrestling fans can come and talk about any and everything we wish wrestling related. Indy, WWE, or TNA.
> --
> I'm buying the Rumble tonight (should be good). I'm a bit underwhelmed so far by this years Hall of Fame selection. Highly annoyed that Macho Man has yet to be inducted. The man is dead, let it go and induct him. How can they not have inducted Arn yet either.
> --
> GAME ON!


I think you will see Bruno before Randy Savage inducted.
And we all know that's not going to happen.


----------



## 510207

Yeah. Bruno is just being.. stupid >.> They were actually going to induct Warrior (another eye roll situation), but he said he would only do it if Vince came out and apologized for the 'hatchet' job they did with the Warrior DVD.
--
Tbh though, I thought they would do Savage after they did their DVD of him. I mean, seriously, if Brett Hart can get over it, then every other single wrestler in history can squash whatever is they have against Vince.


----------



## HinterXGames

Btw, i'll be on here during the rumble tonight! So let's feel free to chat away about it as it happens!


----------



## yosoyellobo

philtec said:


> I think you will see Bruno before Randy Savage inducted.
> And we all know that's not going to happen.


Is that Bruno Sammartino. if so why is he not in the Hall Of Fame.


----------



## HinterXGames

He hates Vince. I think he had misgivings about what Vince did after he took over from Vince senior.

Vince nationalized wrestling and was a force in heralding the end of the territory days, something alot of the old guard didn't like

This, from his wiki page, pretty much sums it up. "In his retirement, Sammartino has publicly criticized the direction professional wrestling has taken, making reference to lurid storylines, over-the-top theatrics, and drug and steroid abuse. In particular he has been critical of Vince McMahon, saying that McMahon has been detrimental to his father's creation." :/


----------



## philtec

HinterXGames said:


> He hates Vince. I think he had misgivings about what Vince did after he took over from Vince senior.
> 
> Vince nationalized wrestling and was a force in heralding the end of the territory days, something alot of the old guard didn't like
> 
> This, from his wiki page, pretty much sums it up. "In his retirement, Sammartino has publicly criticized the direction professional wrestling has taken, making reference to lurid storylines, over-the-top theatrics, and drug and steroid abuse. In particular he has been critical of Vince McMahon, saying that McMahon has been detrimental to his father's creation." :/


 Vince turned it into a circus with snakes,dogs,and birds.


----------



## HinterXGames

Yes, but there are also many things Vince got right. He has taken it to heights his father could only dream about. Im not a fan of everything Vince has done, or still does, by far. But I didn't see anyone else making that push. 

His creation of Wrestlemania was one of the most genius things he ever did

I'm not a WWE fanboy, I watched NWA along with wwe when cutting my teeth and I gave Tna a shot, but can't stand their production, which next to wwe, just feels b rate


----------



## HinterXGames

As a side note, what are some of peoples favorite matches? For me, a few are
--
WM 6 - Warrior/Hogan - The buildup to that match was absolutely flawless. I remember they never touched each other until the actual match. They would even run in and save each other leading up to it in other matches. I also remembers the match that caused it, where Warrior/Hogan tagged, and Warrior accidentally clotheslined Hogan. :lol:
--
Also the scaffold match between the Road Warriors and Midnight express - That thing was as creaky as a wooden boat rotting in the sea for 20 years. :eek2: And then Cornett getting thrown off the top
--
Savage/Steamboat - WM3 (I think?)
--
The Flair/Steamboat matches were epic also.
--
Guilty Pleasure: Hogan/Rock WM 18. The match itself was, meh, but holy crap that crowd made it mega spectacular. I actually fealt 10 again. :lol:


----------



## sigma1914

Does anyone else notice the audio is slightly out of sync for the RR?


----------



## HinterXGames

Np here for the audio so far


----------



## sigma1914

HinterXGames said:


> Np here for the audio so far


I'll hear them hit the mat before it happens.


----------



## HinterXGames

Hmm wierd, haven't had that happen with audio


----------



## HinterXGames

Wierd now the audio seems a little out of synch with the Ziegler interview


----------



## sigma1914

I think it's fixed finally.


----------



## HinterXGames

Yep seems back to normal now


----------



## HinterXGames

Welp overall not bad. One of the better rumbles in awhile, aside from the finish. I don't relish a Cena/Rock II @ WM, tho they could end up having him drop it in the chamber I guess. We'll see.


----------



## HinterXGames

Question of the Day: Whom do you think will be Takers opponent this year, who do you think it should be/would prefer it to be, and what do you think would be a good angle to run with it.
--
Sadly, I think it will be extremely hard to top the past 4 years for Taker at Mania with Michaels and HHH. Last years match was simply epic.
--
Hard to imagine that Taker supposedley wants to make it to WM 30, then retire. Not sure if his body will let him, plus, I would figure 20-0 as a record would be better than 30 WM's but 22-0, just an odd number. But I like nice clean numbers.


----------



## Starchild

HinterXGames said:


> Question of the Day: Whom do you think will be Takers opponent this year, who do you think it should be/would prefer it to be, and what do you think would be a good angle to run with it.
> --
> Sadly, I think it will be extremely hard to top the past 4 years for Taker at Mania with Michaels and HHH. Last years match was simply epic.
> --
> Hard to imagine that Taker supposedley wants to make it to WM 30, then retire. Not sure if his body will let him, plus, I would figure 20-0 as a record would be better than 30 WM's but 22-0, just an odd number. But I like nice clean numbers.


Yesterday I read that Taker was not interested in performing this year. WWE doesn't think he is in shape for it. Not even to go one match a year!


----------



## HinterXGames

It wouldn't surprise me with Taker. I honestly thought he would end it at 20-0. It seemed fitting to do so. The last time he appeared on the 1000th episode of Raw with Kane, he looked out of shape.
--
He has nothing left to prove, as it were. He's the best big man, ever, in the history of the buisness imo. He was/still is considered a locker room leader. Never once have I heard of any backstage drama with him. A true professional.


----------



## HinterXGames

philtec;3169999 said:


> I think you will see Bruno before Randy Savage inducted.
> And we all know that's not going to happen.


Well, Bruno is being inducted this year. So perhaps there is still hope for Savage. My shock is much, I never thought Bruno would give in


----------



## philtec

I wonder how many millions vkm is going to pay for this.


----------



## HinterXGames

Well, Vince has tried to induct him long before now, but he continually turned him down. Maybe he realized the induction is a tribute to his accomplishments, something more important than his feelings about Vince.

It's says a lot when ESPN broke and reported on the story


----------



## HinterXGames

Thought of the day. Would much prefer a Brock/Ryback match at WM, with Brock doing the job. Le Sigh, I think we may be getting Brock/HHH all over again though. I would find the Original 'Next Big Thing' vs The New 'Next Big Thing' angle much more enticing (if built correctly, which is always hit or miss), as to another HHH Angle.


----------



## wolvesjohnblack

Dutch Mantell just killed it.Great old school promo.


----------



## jamieh1

Just attended a WWE Smackdown house show at East Carolina University Feb, 2
Ive never liked going to a non televised event, but now they have a set with video screens behind the stage. Just like a tv event except no pyro. They even had the opening of smackdown like on tv. Great matches, more personal feel to the show.


----------



## philtec

was that who that was


----------



## wolvesjohnblack

Yes that was him.I don't know why he can't be dirty dutch mantell.Swagger really needs a manager so it should be a good fit.Hopefully they don't tune down his character too much.


----------



## dpeters11

Might be the wrong kind of wrestling than the kind the OP had in mind, but thought it might be of interest. Wrestling will be dropped from the Olympics in 2020.

http://www.nytimes.com/2013/02/13/sports/olympics-may-drop-wrestling-in-2020.html


----------



## philtec

Bruno Sammartino recently stated that he’ll receive $5000 and a WWE Hall of Fame ring for accepting the company’s invitation to be inducted. There are also plans for Bruno and WWE to work together on future projects that should pay him handsomely.


----------



## djlong

I can't imagine what kind of project Bruno could "work together" on with Vince given their history.


----------



## wolvesjohnblack

I was surprised with their history he agreed to go into the hall of fame.But he has to be in for it to be remotely taken serious.The question is does his speech make the usa broadcast with Trish Stratus and Mick Foley going in?Why put Bruno and Backlund in the same year?The two greatest champions in WWF history both going in at MSG where they were big draws.


----------



## HinterXGames

I think, that, should be intresting. Hmm. Wow. I think Trish doesn't get the face time, tbh. If anything, it should be Bruno and Foley.


----------



## HinterXGames

dpeters11 said:


> Might be the wrong kind of wrestling than the kind the OP had in mind, but thought it might be of interest. Wrestling will be dropped from the Olympics in 2020.
> 
> http://www.nytimes.com/2013/02/13/sports/olympics-may-drop-wrestling-in-2020.html


Booooo


----------



## yosoyellobo

Next thing they be dropping synchronize swimming.


----------



## HinterXGames

djlong said:


> I can't imagine what kind of project Bruno could "work together" on with Vince given their history.


Well, I i'm sure the put together another DVD. They did one a few years ago, but not sure how comprehensive it was. Normally a DVD deal is in the works in situations like this. And they'll use Bruno for commentary.
--
Which also still makes me unsure as to why they haven't put in Savage. They did a DVD on the man and acknowledged his death. Jeez >.>


----------



## dpeters11

yosoyellobo said:


> Next thing they be dropping synchronize swimming.


It's a commonly ridiculed sport, and not really one I follow, but it actually does take a lot of strength and lung capacity. Doing a routine that includes lifting a team member without touching the bottom of the pool cannot be easy.


----------



## rajmarie

dpeters11;3179854 said:


> Might be the wrong kind of wrestling than the kind the OP had in mind, but thought it might be of interest. Wrestling will be dropped from the Olympics in 2020.
> 
> http://www.nytimes.com/2013/02/13/sports/olympics-may-drop-wrestling-in-2020.html


Really surprised to read that. More surprised to hear the reason specially doping. Lol that means no more cycling events. IMO the reason it's being dropped is that the rich nations can't win many medals from it. Laughing at the substitute sports


----------



## dpeters11

Well, I don't think they'd drop all cycling if it was due to doping, I don't think it's a big issue in track cycling. But considering wrestling is one of the original Olympic sports, it's a bit troubling. Sure, there are a few things that I'm glad they changed from the ancient Olympics, along with some of the dropped "sports", like Chariot racing.

I have also wondered about the sports that are still men only, though thankfully it's changing.


----------



## yosoyellobo

I find it funny that in the age of five hundred channels, we have a hard time finding time to broadcast more than twenty-five sports that only come on every four years.

Ps After going over my post I am not sure of what I am trying to say. I leave it as somebody might be able to explain it to me.


----------



## Geronimo

philtec said:


> Vince turned it into a circus with snakes,dogs,and birds.


Absolutely right there were no sideshow aspects to the sport before.


----------



## HinterXGames

Geronimo said:


> Absolutely right there were no sideshow aspects to the sport before.


Meh, I would disagree. They weren't to the scale they went to when the 80's came with the Cartoon Era, but showmanship was still important. Wrestling and the fans simply outgrew Sammartino and that era, and he couldn't adjust. Much like Bret Hart couldn't adjust when the attitude era started to ramp up. Doesn't make Bruno bad, Vince was just trying to go a different direction and Bruno didn't like it. If Bruno had his way, WWE would have ended up dying like alot of other regional promotions eventually did.
--
It's not like wrestling was real when Bruno worked. What Vince did for the wrestling industry, in nationalizing it, can not be denied. That was a good thing, not a bad thing. The only other thing close for being nationalized were the NWA Television tapings (at the time).


----------



## HinterXGames

WOOOOOOOOOO HOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO THE SPINNER BELT IS DEAD! :dance::dance01: (finally, long, long overdue). I actually like the new look of the belt. Still prefer the one pre-spinner belt, but anything, is better than that travesty.
--
I am however surprised they did it with the Rock. I actually expected a changeover when Punk started his run, as to me it would have made more sense. 'This is the end of the 24/7 John Cena era, and to help usher that in, i've created a new belt' Type deal.
--
Either way, my excitement at the Spinner Belts death, can not be over-stated.


----------



## boukengreen

i wonder if swagger is gonna get rvd'ed now since he was busted for pot tuesday night


----------



## HinterXGames

boukengreen said:


> i wonder if swagger is gonna get rvd'ed now since he was busted for pot tuesday night


He might. Probably depends on if it's his first offense. I wouldn't mind him going away, as I think he's average at best as a worker. I liked the agressive character style when he came back, and now they've saddeled him with this current 'true american' stchick, which is deplorable, and more importantly, was unneeded.


----------



## HinterXGames

Besides, look at how many chances they gave Hardy, and he got a title run. Thena gain, everytime his push stopped it was due to drug usage. :nono2:


----------



## boukengreen

HinterXGames said:


> Besides, look at how many chances they gave Hardy, and he got a title run. Thena gain, everytime his push stopped it was due to drug usage. :nono2:


yea but hardy a merchandise mover swagger never has been and i think his push is over cause he was also cited for dui which is worse then just being busted for pot. but then again we don't know if the dui was for pot or alcohol


----------



## HinterXGames

boukengreen said:


> yea but hardy a merchandise mover swagger never has been and i think his push is over cause he was also cited for dui which is worse then just being busted for pot. but then again we don't know if the dui was for pot or alcohol


Very True. Swagger's never been able to get over from a character standpoint, which is why I had hope with the new 'aggressive' style character when he first came back, but once that old man showed up, it all went in the crapper for me.
--
Then again, mic skills are no where near the level compared to the previous era's, which I think makes getting new stars over, alot harder. Hell, Ryback wasn't anywhere near being over, until one single moment with him staring at Punk, daring him to touch Mick again.
--
The Wrestling industry is funny that way, how some of the smallest things just turns the tide. I remember my acceptance of Orton, and for most fans of him, was after the hardcore match with Foley. Hell, Hardy seemed credible after the ladder match with him and Taker. That thing was bonkers, and not on a PPV, and even though he lost, it suddenly made him believable/crediable to be a champ. 
--
I've seen many pushes fail because that moment isn't capitalized on, or created at all. Look at Shelton Benjamin (HHH feud) and Kofi (Orton, nevermind, feud)
--
Even Punk and the Faux 'shoot' he did. That moment was when fans, in general, were ready to accept that 'jump'.


----------



## whitewolf8214

Here is 2 questions I have for you....#1 Since it's WrestleMania season obviously a lot of chatter surrounds The Undertaker, and rightfully so. The Undertaker IS WrestleMania to a lot of fans. For the past few years his match has been the best on the card, and is the main event regardless of placement on the card. That being said, I'm really doubtful we see him this year. The photos that surfaced last week of him at an NHL game show a fragile, beat up looking old man. He's given it his all at "The Show of Shows" for over 2 decades now, and I don't want to see him compete if he isn't healthy enough to give it a solid go. Honestly, him losing The Streak would bother me a lot less than seeing him come out and look like a beaten down shell of himself that struggles to put on a good match. That would hurt the mystique of The Undertaker more so then being 20-1. So maybe no Undertaker is for the best at this point, if he really isn't healthy and strong enough to be "The Undertaker.".....HYPOTHETICAL SCENARIO: If Undertaker returns and wrestles CM Punk at WrestleMania XXIX, and Punk wins (which rumors say is Taker's wish) How would you respond? Immediately after seeing the 3 count take place??? To me Its Takers wish...nuf said lol he worked his arse off for over 20 years.....I think he can make whatever call he wants now. He deserves it. And be grateful that he chooses punk and not cena/ryback/sheamus

But my initial reaction after the 3 count?....my jaw would be on the floor in shock lol Takers streak should not end ever but it is Takers wish Question #2 is "What if..."

During Vince's "fight" with Paul Heyman on next week's Monday Night Raw Brock Lesnar interferes...and then...HHH music hits...HHH makes the save and gets on the mic...He goes on to say how he'd love to whip Lesnar's a** for messing with his family, but there's someone who'd love to kick his a** even more...and then...Lights go out....Gong....Taker appears...Points to Wrestlemania sign and immediately tombstones Lesnar. Think about it. Lesnar and Taker still have bad blood between them (going back to Lesnar leaving before Taker could get a win over him...and going back to Taker showing up at Lesnar's UFC event and asking, "You want to go?")...Maybe...just maybe. Too creative or would you rather see HHH vs Lesnar? I still think if Taker fights at WM it will be Punk but what if this happens..hmm


----------



## boukengreen

i don't think it would be the same if he lost even if it is to punk who i've been a fan of since his ecw days and i don't see taker perfoming unless he can give 100%


----------



## HinterXGames

whitewolf8214 said:


> Here is 2 questions I have for you....#1 Since it's WrestleMania season obviously a lot of chatter surrounds The Undertaker, and rightfully so. The Undertaker IS WrestleMania to a lot of fans. For the past few years his match has been the best on the card, and is the main event regardless of placement on the card. That being said, I'm really doubtful we see him this year. The photos that surfaced last week of him at an NHL game show a fragile, beat up looking old man. He's given it his all at "The Show of Shows" for over 2 decades now, and I don't want to see him compete if he isn't healthy enough to give it a solid go. Honestly, him losing The Streak would bother me a lot less than seeing him come out and look like a beaten down shell of himself that struggles to put on a good match. That would hurt the mystique of The Undertaker more so then being 20-1. So maybe no Undertaker is for the best at this point, if he really isn't healthy and strong enough to be "The Undertaker.".....HYPOTHETICAL SCENARIO: If Undertaker returns and wrestles CM Punk at WrestleMania XXIX, and Punk wins (which rumors say is Taker's wish) How would you respond? Immediately after seeing the 3 count take place??? To me Its Takers wish...nuf said lol he worked his arse off for over 20 years.....I think he can make whatever call he wants now. He deserves it. And be grateful that he chooses punk and not cena/ryback/sheamus
> 
> But my initial reaction after the 3 count?....my jaw would be on the floor in shock lol Takers streak should not end ever but it is Takers wish Question #2 is "What if..."
> 
> During Vince's "fight" with Paul Heyman on next week's Monday Night Raw Brock Lesnar interferes...and then...HHH music hits...HHH makes the save and gets on the mic...He goes on to say how he'd love to whip Lesnar's a** for messing with his family, but there's someone who'd love to kick his a** even more...and then...Lights go out....Gong....Taker appears...Points to Wrestlemania sign and immediately tombstones Lesnar. Think about it. Lesnar and Taker still have bad blood between them (going back to Lesnar leaving before Taker could get a win over him...and going back to Taker showing up at Lesnar's UFC event and asking, "You want to go?")...Maybe...just maybe. Too creative or would you rather see HHH vs Lesnar? I still think if Taker fights at WM it will be Punk but what if this happens..hmm


I like your scenario with Lesnar, better than I do Punk, and I don't care what Taker's wish is. The man deserves to be 2*-0. Him and Michaels were the only big names that stuck with Vince through the everyone else hopping to WCW. He deserves it. 
--
I do think he shouldn't go if not 100%, especially given the epic shows him, HHH and Michaels have provided the past 4 years at WM. I don't think him and Punk could even live up to them, little more coming close to even topping them.
--
TBh, I thought he would retire once he hit 20. I saw reports though, that said he wanted to get to WM 30, but I just dont' think his body will let him anymore. He looked out of shape on the 1000th episode of RAW when he showed up. Taker, is and will always be, one of my favorites. Imo, hands down, the best big man, ever, in this history of the buisness.


----------



## hbkbiggestfan

whitewolf8214;3185138 said:


> Here is 2 questions I have for you....#1 Since it's WrestleMania season obviously a lot of chatter surrounds The Undertaker, and rightfully so. The Undertaker IS WrestleMania to a lot of fans. For the past few years his match has been the best on the card, and is the main event regardless of placement on the card. That being said, I'm really doubtful we see him this year. The photos that surfaced last week of him at an NHL game show a fragile, beat up looking old man. He's given it his all at "The Show of Shows" for over 2 decades now, and I don't want to see him compete if he isn't healthy enough to give it a solid go. Honestly, him losing The Streak would bother me a lot less than seeing him come out and look like a beaten down shell of himself that struggles to put on a good match. That would hurt the mystique of The Undertaker more so then being 20-1. So maybe no Undertaker is for the best at this point, if he really isn't healthy and strong enough to be "The Undertaker.".....HYPOTHETICAL SCENARIO: If Undertaker returns and wrestles CM Punk at WrestleMania XXIX, and Punk wins (which rumors say is Taker's wish) How would you respond? Immediately after seeing the 3 count take place??? To me Its Takers wish...nuf said lol he worked his arse off for over 20 years.....I think he can make whatever call he wants now. He deserves it. And be grateful that he chooses punk and not cena/ryback/sheamus
> 
> But my initial reaction after the 3 count?....my jaw would be on the floor in shock lol Takers streak should not end ever but it is Takers wish Question #2 is "What if..."
> 
> During Vince's "fight" with Paul Heyman on next week's Monday Night Raw Brock Lesnar interferes...and then...HHH music hits...HHH makes the save and gets on the mic...He goes on to say how he'd love to whip Lesnar's a** for messing with his family, but there's someone who'd love to kick his a** even more...and then...Lights go out....Gong....Taker appears...Points to Wrestlemania sign and immediately tombstones Lesnar. Think about it. Lesnar and Taker still have bad blood between them (going back to Lesnar leaving before Taker could get a win over him...and going back to Taker showing up at Lesnar's UFC event and asking, "You want to go?")...Maybe...just maybe. Too creative or would you rather see HHH vs Lesnar? I still think if Taker fights at WM it will be Punk but what if this happens..hmm


Which dirt sheet did you get this from? Rumors are tumors man and dirt sheets are the worst. I highly doubt that Undertaker's streak is ended by Punk. But even if it actually happened, I still wouldn't give the dirt sheets the benefit. How the hell would they even find out such information. Undertaker hasn't even been around. We'll never know anyway. Even though I'm a big fan of CM Punk, 'Taker will be 21-0 if this match happens.

'Taker vs Lesnar makes no sense with the current angle with Lesnar attacking Vince. It's gonna be Lesnar vs Triple H II (Unfortunately). This WrestleMania is shaping up to be awful...


----------



## HinterXGames

hbkbiggestfan said:


> Which dirt sheet did you get this from? Rumors are tumors man and dirt sheets are the worst. I highly doubt that Undertaker's streak is ended by Punk. But even if it actually happened, I still wouldn't give the dirt sheets the benefit. How the hell would they even find out such information. Undertaker hasn't even been around. We'll never know anyway. Even though I'm a big fan of CM Punk, 'Taker will be 21-0 if this match happens.
> 
> 'Taker vs Lesnar makes no sense with the current angle with Lesnar attacking Vince. It's gonna be Lesnar vs Triple H II (Unfortunately). This WrestleMania is shaping up to be awful...


Pro Wrestling Torch and 1wrestling.com are good places to get wrestling news, and his situation was hypothetical. He wasn't saying that's in the plans.
--
Either way, I agree this WM is shaping up to be lackluster at best. Will still probably end up buying it. It is WM afterall. :lol:


----------



## HinterXGames

hbkbiggestfan said:


> 'Taker vs Lesnar makes no sense with the current angle with Lesnar attacking Vince. It's gonna be Lesnar vs Triple H II (Unfortunately). This WrestleMania is shaping up to be awful...


Btw, Taker vs Lesnar would make sense, easily turned. Dirt sheets has nothign to do with his reference. You can look it up on youtube, but Taker was at Lesnar's UFC when he lost the title, and they were interviewing him when Lesnar walked by and brief words were exchanged.
--
Taker is a huge MMA fan.


----------



## hbkbiggestfan

HinterXGames;3186793 said:


> Btw, Taker vs Lesnar would make sense, easily turned. Dirt sheets has nothign to do with his reference. You can look it up on youtube, but Taker was at Lesnar's UFC when he lost the title, and they were interviewing him when Lesnar walked by and brief words were exchanged.
> --
> Taker is a huge MMA fan.


I know all that. But Vince getting attacked has nothing to do with 'Taker. Triple H was the obvious savior for Vince.


----------



## HinterXGames

hbkbiggestfan said:


> I know all that. But Vince getting attacked has nothing to do with 'Taker. Triple H was the obvious savior for Vince.


Most defeintly. As a side note, that Punk/Cena match on RAW was PPV main event caliber. By far, their best match. Nice to see a clean finish for once. I do, however though, sense a triple threat match coming with Rock, Punk and Cena.
--
We'll see Monday I guess for sure. If they don't get something going with Punk for a 4 week build up, I don't see any other WM option for him, as I think Taker is sitting this one out at this point.


----------



## HinterXGames

Welp, guess its official. Taker at mania is on


----------



## redsoxfan26

I'm hoping Sheamus wins but it will probably be CM Punk.


----------



## HinterXGames

Yeah. Most sites have reported if he did it, it wpuld be punk. I just don't know how you follow 4 match of the years in a row with punk.


----------



## sigma1914

Punk would be the best choice because the other 3 can't do epic Taker-like matches.


----------



## HinterXGames

I think orton could


----------



## Starchild

Paul Bearer died earlier tonight. He was 59.


----------



## redsoxfan26

WOW. RIP. Here is a link to WWE's statement.

http://www.wwe.com/inside/paul-bearer-passes-26096670


----------



## whitewolf8214

Orton's problem he has 2 strikes against him in the wellness policy(Drug Test) and Taker has said he wants to lose the streak to Punk.I don't think the streak should ever be broken that is 1 sacred left in wrestling that Vince hasn't ruined yet


----------



## HinterXGames

Starchild said:


> Paul Bearer died earlier tonight. He was 59.


.. I didn't know, such sad news. A true class guy from all accounts outside of work, and a wonderfully done manager.


----------



## HinterXGames

whitewolf8214 said:


> Orton's problem he has 2 strikes against him in the wellness policy(Drug Test) and Taker has said he wants to lose the streak to Punk.I don't think the streak should ever be broken that is 1 sacred left in wrestling that Vince hasn't ruined yet


I agree. Personally, if I was Vince, I would tell Taker it doesn't matter what he wants, it will not be broken. Taker may think it good now, to let it end, but years from now, I think he will see the mistake in that. 
--
Then again.. there is also a possibility this could just be a 'pot-stirrer' to get us all thinking for sure it's going to end with Punk. To ensure us fans have that 'what if moment' again.


----------



## HinterXGames

Was going through WWE.com's Top 10 character changes, and had to pause a moment on the Johnny Polo to Raven. :eek2::eek2:
--
I was surprised they didn't mention Isaac Yankem ---> Kane.


----------



## philtec

That's "Dr. Isaac Yankem DDS"


----------



## HinterXGames

Just saying, with Punk's mixing of real and not real, I better hear a Twin Towers reference in a promo prior to the Taker match. :lol: Throw in a mention of the Heart Punch for good measure.:hurah:


----------



## HinterXGames

So, at this point, I haven't decided if i'm going to get Mania this year. The overall card looks bland, and at this point i'm even disappointed in the Punk/Taker build up. Maybe we've just been spoiled the past 4 years. Part of me though, may buy it just for the Taker match, simply to be there for the moment, if the dreaded (never should happen) moment does happen, not so much for the match itself.
--
Anyone else on the fence about getting it this year?


----------



## hbkbiggestfan

I'm on the fence also. And like you, I may only order it for the (slight) possibility that the streak may end. Rock/Cena Twice in a Lifetime isn't a selling point for me at all. I couldn't care less about HHH/Brock II (its Rematch-a-Mania guys!) And Jack Swagger completely ruins the legitimacy of the WHC match. I don't ever remember be so underwhelmed for 'Mania before...


----------



## HinterXGames

hbkbiggestfan said:


> I'm on the fence also. And like you, I may only order it for the (slight) possibility that the streak may end. Rock/Cena Twice in a Lifetime isn't a selling point for me at all. I couldn't care less about HHH/Brock II (its Rematch-a-Mania guys!) And Jack Swagger completely ruins the legitimacy of the WHC match. I don't ever remember be so underwhelmed for 'Mania before...


Yeah, the whole Swagger gimmick is a turn off for me. Would much rather seen Ryback/Brock and Rock/Ziggler, Cena/Taker, and Punk/Orton. Look! I can book WM  :lol:


----------



## HinterXGames

Also would like to report I've read where Batista will be playing 'Drax the Destroyer' in the "Guardians of the Galaxy" movie. :eek2::eek2:


----------



## satexplorer

Currently, who is the better faction? WWE has The Shield, TNA has Aces & 8's and ROH has S.C.U.M.


----------



## HinterXGames

satexplorer said:


> Currently, who is the better faction? WWE has The Shield, TNA has Aces & 8's and ROH has S.C.U.M.


Well, I can't comment on Honor or TNA, as I don't watch them. (TNA"s production value is just, bleah, for me), but I think the shield is at a crossroads. I'm pretty tired of seeing the same people involved with them, and really, their impact is very little and they've accomplished nothing. So.. either they evolve it, or break the shield up and move on.
--
Because right now, for me, they are an afterthought. As HHH once said in an interview he did, the true measure of a stable is what it did/did not do to elevate those within it. It's why I would say the 3 most successful stables of all time are the Horsemen, DX and Evolution, with the NWO 4th for the impact/originality at the time it was done.


----------



## DCSholtis

satexplorer;3196462 said:


> Currently, who is the better faction? WWE has The Shield, TNA has Aces & 8's and ROH has S.C.U.M.


Aces & 8's does. I don't have access to ROH and I can't stand WWE. So I'm a bit biased.


----------



## wolvesjohnblack

Aces and 8's has Bischoff and Wes Briscoe that rules them out.The shield had very impressive matches at elemination chamber and Raw the next night.I've been a Dean Ambrose fan for a few years.Would like to see Kassuis Ohno in the shield.I like Corino and Steen can't stand Jacobs so I can't say s.c.u.m.So I go with shield.


----------



## hbkbiggestfan

$70 for WrestleMania in HD... PASS! Especially witht this year's card...


----------



## HinterXGames

Hrm, I just might have to pass too. Really, the only reason I would get it is to confirm Taker losing/not losing. While I don't want the streak broken, part of me also wouldn't want to miss the unthinkable moment of him letting it happen. (which disappoints me Vince would let it happen, regardless of Taker's wishes).


----------



## djlong

$70?!?!?!?!?!

The last time I paid for WM was some years ago but it was $39 as I recall - and all the other PPVs were $30.


----------



## HinterXGames

djlong said:



> $70?!?!?!?!?!
> 
> The last time I paid for WM was some years ago but it was $39 as I recall - and all the other PPVs were $30.


Things have changed.. :lol: I wouldn't be surprised to see WM at 100$ in 5 years. Most PPV events have consistently trended upwards in price it seems.


----------



## hbkbiggestfan

HinterXGames said:


> Things have changed.. :lol: I wouldn't be surprised to see WM at 100$ in 5 years. Most PPV events have consistently trended upwards in price it seems.


If people will pay $70 then yeah they could charge $100 soon. I'm putting my foot down. $70 is WAY TOO MUCH. And I've ordered every WrestleMania sine 2000...


----------



## dankurk

HinterXGames said:


> As a side note, what are some of peoples favorite matches? For me, a few are
> --
> WM 6 - Warrior/Hogan - The buildup to that match was absolutely flawless. I remember they never touched each other until the actual match. They would even run in and save each other leading up to it in other matches. I also remembers the match that caused it, where Warrior/Hogan tagged, and Warrior accidentally clotheslined Hogan. :lol:
> --
> Also the scaffold match between the Road Warriors and Midnight express - That thing was as creaky as a wooden boat rotting in the sea for 20 years. :eek2: And then Cornett getting thrown off the top
> --
> Savage/Steamboat - WM3 (I think?)
> --
> The Flair/Steamboat matches were epic also.
> --
> Guilty Pleasure: Hogan/Rock WM 18. The match itself was, meh, but holy crap that crowd made it mega spectacular. I actually fealt 10 again. :lol:


I wish I could get some of those matches in HD on youtube.


----------



## djlong

Savage/Steamboat at WM3 was, hands-down, the best match in terms of value (lasted a good long while), ring psychology, athleticism and just about any other metric you can think of - IMO of course. I mean, other matches may have lasted an hour, but there'd be a lot of rest holds in there. There was no 'fat' to trim from Savage/Steamboat. The buildup was classic and the execution virtually flawless.

At the very least it certainly outclassed, by a LONG margin, the main event match (Hogan/Andre)


----------



## HinterXGames

djlong said:


> Savage/Steamboat at WM3 was, hands-down, the best match in terms of value (lasted a good long while), ring psychology, athleticism and just about any other metric you can think of - IMO of course. I mean, other matches may have lasted an hour, but there'd be a lot of rest holds in there. There was no 'fat' to trim from Savage/Steamboat. The buildup was classic and the execution virtually flawless.
> 
> At the very least it certainly outclassed, by a LONG margin, the main event match (Hogan/Andre)


I agree. Though, it doesn't lessen the impact that the Hogan/Andre match had. That was a turning point for WWE and wrestling, as a whole, as it began the nationalization of wrestling and Hogan's rise to prominence.
--
Side note, Hogan suffered a back injury when lifting Andre that he still deals with to this day. :eek2: He said in an interview, when he lifted Andre up he heard something pop in his back. :lol:
--
Another match I had forgotten about. The Angle/Shane match at King of the Ring. Talk about putting your body through hell. Stupid Glass! 
--
Mankind also still owns the OMG moment, and I don't think he'll ever be dethroned from it, with the Hell and Cell match. I remember Taker quoting once 'I looked down from the Cell and thought 'Oh god, I killed him''.


----------



## HinterXGames

http://www.grantland.com/story/_/id...ohnson-eve-wrestlemania-29-new-film-pain-gain
--
Intresting article on The Rock at Grantland


----------



## HinterXGames

All is right with the world. 21-0


----------



## HinterXGames

Welp, overall, not a bad show. It actually turned out better than I thought it would. Some notes:
--
Ryback is a strong, strong man. Was pretty impressed with him lifting Mark Henry and marching around the ring with him. It wasn't Cena's double man lift, but still pretty impressive.
--
Undertaker vs Punk: This match turned out better than I thought. I try not to hold it to same standard as the past 4 years, because, well, I didn't think it was fair or obtainable, but still an entertaining match. When Punk hit Taker over the head with the urn, I still had that cringe in my gut, and relief when he kicked out. I also think, as expected, the loss still elevated Punk. At least in my eyes. Best moment of the match is when Punk had Taker in the Ananconda Vice, and he does his classic 'sit up', with angry, demonic eyes staring right at Punk while still in the hold. Good stuff.
--
HHH vs Brock: The crowd, sadly, was dead for alot of this match. It did start somewhat slow, but got better as it went on. I must say, surprisingly, I think this match actually elevated Lesnar. I want a Ryback vs Lesnar match pronto, today, yesterday. It will be either really good, or Goldberg/Brock bad. This match though, really finished strong and got the crowd woken up from their slumber finally. I'm still convinced that the Taker match at Mania is now /the/ hardest match to follow.
--
Rock vs Cena II: This match was very surprising. It was actually better than the first one. It wasn't near the mistake I thought it was having them do a second go around. There was a point I was actually questioning whether they would drop the belt to Cena or not. I was also thinking perhaps we'd see a Ziggler run in to rob Cena of the title, and/or to steal his opportunity to beat the Rock. Well worked by both and the crowd was active throughought. WWE needs to realize though, regardless of what they have Cena accomplish or who gives him the rub, the boos will not go away. I only hope they have learned from the last time Cena had a title run. Don't push him down our throats.
--
Last quick hit: Fandango is garbage, from both a working and gimmick stand point. Jericho carried him the whole way.


----------



## hbkbiggestfan

WrestleMania was better than I expected it to be. But I'm still glad I didn't pay for it (streamed). It was as predictable as I thought it would be, which is not a good thing. 

But the matches were pretty good throughout. Rock vs Cena was better than last year, but that's not saying much. The finish to the match was awful however. How many finishes and counters did they force?! And of course the love fest afterward made me want to throw up as it seemed so unnatural and cheesy. 

Undertaker vs Punk was very good. Punk put his body through hell with some of those spots and bumps. After the last couple of years I thought Taker was possibly close to retiring due to obviously slowing down, but he can STILL hold his own. I also loved Taker's entrance with the hands reaching at him. Had a "Walking Dead" like feel. 

I actually enjoyed Jericho vs Fandango. Jericho did great but I thought Fandango did well except for when he botched the end by not positioning himself far enough out for the Lionsault. The RAW crowd tonight loved Fandango as they popped big for him and hummed his entrance music! Classic. 

HHH vs Brock was surprisingly good to me. 

How about RAW tonight though. That crowd was great. I always look forward to the RAW after Mania because the international crowd. Chanting "same old sh!t" and "boring" at Cena, chanting for everyone EXCEPT Sheamus and Orton during their awful match, humming Fandango's music, singing Mark Henry's song and just being very vocal throughout the show. Plus Ziggler cashing in to win the world title and Cena getting owned by Rybore at the end. The atmosphere of RAW was sadly better than that of WrestleMania the night before. Dada dadadadadada dada...


----------



## HinterXGames

hbkbiggestfan said:


> WrestleMania was better than I expected it to be. But I'm still glad I didn't pay for it (streamed). It was as predictable as I thought it would be, which is not a good thing.
> 
> But the matches were pretty good throughout. Rock vs Cena was better than last year, but that's not saying much. The finish to the match was awful however. How many finishes and counters did they force?! And of course the love fest afterward made me want to throw up as it seemed so unnatural and cheesy.
> 
> Undertaker vs Punk was very good. Punk put his body through hell with some of those spots and bumps. After the last couple of years I thought Taker was possibly close to retiring due to obviously slowing down, but he can STILL hold his own. I also loved Taker's entrance with the hands reaching at him. Had a "Walking Dead" like feel.
> 
> I actually enjoyed Jericho vs Fandango. Jericho did great but I thought Fandango did well except for when he botched the end by not positioning himself far enough out for the Lionsault. The RAW crowd tonight loved Fandango as they popped big for him and hummed his entrance music! Classic.
> 
> HHH vs Brock was surprisingly good to me.
> 
> How about RAW tonight though. That crowd was great. I always look forward to the RAW after Mania because the international crowd. Chanting "same old sh!t" and "boring" at Cena, chanting for everyone EXCEPT Sheamus and Orton during their awful match, humming Fandango's music, singing Mark Henry's song and just being very vocal throughout the show. Plus Ziggler cashing in to win the world title and Cena getting owned by Rybore at the end. The atmosphere of RAW was sadly better than that of WrestleMania the night before. Dada dadadadadada dada...


Yep, totally agree on Raw. Great crowd. It really ticks me off when I watch a RAW or PPV and the crowd is just crap. WHY would you pay that much money for a ticket, only to go and be silent. I don't understand it .


----------



## hbkbiggestfan

HinterXGames;3209510 said:


> Yep, totally agree on Raw. Great crowd. It really ticks me off when I watch a RAW or PPV and the crowd is just crap. WHY would you pay that much money for a ticket, only to go and be silent. I don't understand it .


Yup. I don't get it either. The crowd is a huge part of the atmosphere and that can make or break a show. I've gone to many shows over the years, including two WrestleMania events (25 and XXVII), and I never just went and sat on my hands. I love being vocal and starting chants myself. Even if its just a house show. Funny thing is, I'm a very quite guy. WWE is my outlet. I'm a totally different person at these shows hahaha. I was very proud of that crowd Monday night!


----------



## HinterXGames

hbkbiggestfan said:


> Yup. I don't get it either. The crowd is a huge part of the atmosphere and that can make or break a show. I've gone to many shows over the years, including two WrestleMania events (25 and XXVII), and I never just went and sat on my hands. I love being vocal and starting chants myself. Even if its just a house show. Funny thing is, I'm a very quite guy. WWE is my outlet. I'm a totally different person at these shows hahaha. I was very proud of that crowd Monday night!


Yep, a prime example of how a crowd can change/enhance a storyline. Rock/Hogan I. The match itself wasn't exactly Chris Benoit & Kurt Angle, but the crowd was /SO/ into it, that it made it into a moment. If that makes any sense.
--
There was also Cena/RVD at the first ECW oriented PPV (name escapes me). Where the crowd was so pro RVD it was ridiculous, and they threw Cena's shirt back at him 3 times. I still think Cena was originally to win that match and they changed it to RVD in fear the crowd would riot, lol.


----------



## hbkbiggestfan

HinterXGames;3210143 said:


> Yep, a prime example of how a crowd can change/enhance a storyline. Rock/Hogan I. The match itself wasn't exactly Chris Benoit & Kurt Angle, but the crowd was /SO/ into it, that it made it into a moment. If that makes any sense.
> --
> There was also Cena/RVD at the first ECW oriented PPV (name escapes me). Where the crowd was so pro RVD it was ridiculous, and they threw Cena's shirt back at him 3 times. I still think Cena was originally to win that match and they changed it to RVD in fear the crowd would riot, lol.


Yeah. One Night Stand was the PPV. Those were good times. Same with WrestleMania 22 in Chicago when Cean first started to really get booed. The match with him and Triple H was decent but the crowd made it feel so special. I wasn't really excited for that match but I really got into because of the atmosphere. 
Money In The Bank 2011 is another one. CM Punk vs Cena in Punk's hometown of Chicago. That crowd was off the charts.

One of the reasons WWE isn't what it used to be is because they stalled at making new stars. Look at this 'Mania card, Rock, Cena, Triple H, Lesnar and Undertaker were all in the headline matches. None of these guys are newly devolped stars and Rock, Lesnar, Triple H and Undertaker are guys they had to bring back to draw interest in the event. Its not good to have to rely on aging guys from a decade ago. WWE has to make some new stars or the product will continue to suffer and crowds will continue to be non-existent for a bland product.

Daniel Bryan is a guy they should be using better and he's being wasted with an old Kane. Ziggler is getting his shot finally. Wade Barrett could be real good imo. Del Rio is meh as is Swagger as is Miz. So maybe 3 guys on the roster right now who could be big stars. New blood is needed and WWE needs to figure out how to make the most of the potential.


----------



## HinterXGames

hbkbiggestfan said:


> Yeah. One Night Stand was the PPV. Those were good times. Same with WrestleMania 22 in Chicago when Cean first started to really get booed. The match with him and Triple H was decent but the crowd made it feel so special. I wasn't really excited for that match but I really got into because of the atmosphere.
> Money In The Bank 2011 is another one. CM Punk vs Cena in Punk's hometown of Chicago. That crowd was off the charts.
> 
> One of the reasons WWE isn't what it used to be is because they stalled at making new stars. Look at this 'Mania card, Rock, Cena, Triple H, Lesnar and Undertaker were all in the headline matches. None of these guys are newly devolped stars and Rock, Lesnar, Triple H and Undertaker are guys they had to bring back to draw interest in the event. Its not good to have to rely on aging guys from a decade ago. WWE has to make some new stars or the product will continue to suffer and crowds will continue to be non-existent for a bland product.
> 
> Daniel Bryan is a guy they should be using better and he's being wasted with an old Kane. Ziggler is getting his shot finally. Wade Barrett could be real good imo. Del Rio is meh as is Swagger as is Miz. So maybe 3 guys on the roster right now who could be big stars. New blood is needed and WWE needs to figure out how to make the most of the potential.


--
Oh, I totally agree with you there. Ziggler has been sorely mis-used and can really become a heel if they get rid of the hanger's on and really let him go at it on his own. I think there is potential in Bryant also.
--
I will say though, I think something that has stunted the growth of young new stars is many of them aren't good on the mic. It almost feels as if the era of the great talkers died with the Attitude era. This is made even more glaringly obvious for me, anytime someone like The Rock (imo, the best talker of all time, followed closely by Flair) does a promo.
--
I think part of it is also due to turning back the page to be PG. I also think Ryback has alot of potential. I don't know why, but I like him :/ We're all allowed to have one of those right?
--
I mean, if people for some reason like Fandango.. i'm allowed to like Ryback, right?


----------



## hbkbiggestfan

Everyone has a guilty pleasure wrestler. Hell many people consider wrestling itself a guilty pleasure haha. I'm trying to give Ryback a chance but he just comes off as Goldberg 2.0. He needs something else. And by the way I think Faaaaahhhn-Daaahhhn-Gooooo is great. A little green in the ring, but he'll get there. He already got past the hard part, getting a strong crowd reaction.


----------



## HinterXGames

So, figured i'd bring this back to bear. I watched the Royal Rumble and have a few thoughts:
--
1. Please go back to Pittsburgh more often WWE. That crowd was great.
--
2. Wyatt/Bryan match = 1st Match of the Year canditate. Fantastic, surprisingly so, match. Bryan got elevated, but more importantly, it made me take notice of Bray Wyatt. I like his potential (love his character). It actually makes me want see Bray Wyatt/Taker. Sadly, I think we'll see Wyatt/Cena at WM, in which I hope Wyatt get's the rub and not fed, needlesly, to Cena.
--
3. Lesner/Show = Glad they didn't have an actual match, and somehow, this actually worked out to make Brock look even more crazy/beastly. While watching it, it took me back to Mankind/Rock, when Rock kept beating him in the head over and over with the chair. I literally was going 'Dude, seriously, just stop hitting him already'.
--
4. Cena/Orton - Match itself was cookie cutter, but nothing epic. Best part was the crowd. Chant of the Night "We Want Diva's". Just saying, when you want a Diva match over a Championship match, your having a bad night. Kudo's to Orton/Cena for playing to the crowds chant's though and not acting like they weren't going on.
--
5. Rumble Match - Overall, one of the worst rumbles i've seen and an even worse ending with Batista winning. (smh). I've seen reports that Batista was legitmately mad the crowd was chanting for Daniel Bryan and then Reigns, lol. Side note, Batista looks out of shape.
---
Last but not least, i've seen a report as of yesterday Sting has come to an agreement to come to WWE after all these years, WOO HOO. Also, i've seen 8 million rumors about whom Taker is facing this year, he're to hoping it's Daniel Bryan or Bray Wyatt, not Brock Lesnar/Batista/Someone else who doesn't need it. The only exception, would be Cena, as he hasn't had his deadman turn. Let the speculation/opinons on whom you think it should be begin!
--
Hall of Fame Update: Ultimate Warrior (I can't wait to hear /that/ induction speech) and Jake the Snake, who should/will be next?


----------



## philtec

Randy Savage next HoF


----------



## HinterXGames

Totally agree on Savage. Also, with the now all but Unofficial signing of Sting, I expect him probably next year. Will be intresting to see what they do with Sting. 
--
And WTF on Punk just up and leaving. Can't wait to see the details over the months on that one come out through interviews. Reports are he was none too happy with his direction creatively, or Batista winning the rumble (which I was annoyed with also.)


----------



## sigma1914

The RR was horrible and a waste, except for Bryan's match.


----------



## philtec

HinterXGames said:


> Totally agree on Savage. Also, with the now all but Unofficial signing of Sting, I expect him probably next year. Will be intresting to see what they do with Sting.
> --
> And WTF on Punk just up and leaving. Can't wait to see the details over the months on that one come out through interviews. Reports are he was none too happy with his direction creatively, or Batista winning the rumble (which I was annoyed with also.)


Punk is just a primadonna that should know when they tell him to win he wins and when they tell him to lose he loses.
Thats the nature of the beast.


----------



## HinterXGames

I'm really looking forward to the Hall of Fame this year. If anything, for Warriors speech alone. Very appropriate if the rumors prove true also and it will be Hogan inducting him. Their WM VI match is still legendary.


----------



## HinterXGames

HOF 2014 Update:
--
Ultimate Warrior
Jake "The Snake" Roberts
Lita
--
ALso the HOF will be avaible on WWE Network, woot woot. Other side note, when, exactly will the Undertaker build up beging. Only a month and half left till the Big Dance!!!!


----------



## sigma1914

Taker returning the night after EC.


----------



## philtec

Scott Hall 'thinks' he might get in


----------



## HinterXGames

sigma1914 said:


> Taker returning the night after EC.


Ah. Sadly, i think they will follow through with Taker/Lesnar, which makes me a little sad on the inside. Still should be an okay match though. I seriously think this is Takers last though. His body just can't take it anymore. As to Scott Hall, i'm not sure WWE would induct him as a singles, perhaps with the NWO as a whole though.
--
And while all indicators right now are Sting has signed a legends deal, or extremely close to doing so, i'm waiting for that shoe to drop.
--
Am also the only one that wants to see EC for the Wyatts vs The Shield, moreso than the EC itself?


----------



## philtec

MemphiSport has confirmed pro wrestler Nelson Frazier, Jr. (aka Mabel, Viscera and Big Daddy V) died Tuesday after suffering a fatal heart attack. He was 42.
A Memphis native, Frazier was best known for his time in WWE where he was a former Hardcore and Tag Team champion as well as the winner of the 1995 King of the Ring.


----------



## HinterXGames

:nono2: May he rest in peace. Thanks for reporting it Philtec


----------



## HinterXGames

http://www.wwe.com/#ep_thumbs_map_1 - It's official, Hogan will be the host of WM 30. Announced on WWE's website.


----------



## HinterXGames

So, with a few weeks gone by, was wondering thoughts on WWE Network. While their actual original/live programming is still a little thin/raw, I will say, i'm quite happy with their on demand selection/library. The 9.99 alone is worth it for me, just for that. I was also very impressed with their picture quality. TV grade. Thoughts from anyone else?
--
Side note, I started to watch Halloween Havoc 96 the other night (First match Ricky Morton and Wilfefire Tommy Rich (apparently Robert Gipson was 'out' with injury, so no true Rock n Roll Express) vs the Midnight Express. I also giggled at how far special effects have come since then. xD
--
<--- Was a huge Rock n Roll express fan back in the day.


----------



## HinterXGames

Updated Hall of Fame for 2014:
--
Ultimate Warrior
Jake "The Snake" Roberts
Lita
Paul Bearer/Percy Pringle
Carlos Colon
Mr. T (Celebrity Ring addtion, long overdue imo considering his history in the genisis of the non-territorial WWE)
--
I'm actually curious to see if Taker will actually be the one to induct Bearer. Taker is quite adamant about not breaking his character. If this is the case, then I would expect Kane to do the induction


----------



## wolvesjohnblack

Taker broke character when Flair retired but that was after Raw went off the air.So I don't know if he will do it or not.I love the wwe network so far but I expect a crap load of relality shows to show up eventually.I like NXT and live main event.Haven't really jumped into old ppv's seen most of the ones I want to.I absolutely dread mid 80's-early 90's wwf.I have watched the 70's MSG and lots of World Class but they need some NWA tv.


----------



## HinterXGames

philtec said:


> Scott Hall 'thinks' he might get in


Guess Scott Hall's thinking was right! Razor announced last night on Monday Night Raw :rolling:


----------



## philtec

New article about Daniel Bryan at RollingStone mags site:

http://www.rollingstone.com/culture/news/daniel-bryans-house-of-yes-20140402?utm_source=dailynewsletter&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=newsletter


----------



## philtec

Warrior DEAD:

http://www.reuters.com/article/2014/04/09/us-hellwig-idUSBREA380CC20140409


----------



## dish556

it very easy Dish and Directv don't offer WWE PPV ever again why because you can't half heartly have it both ways. take you ball and stay away and A&TT too if your not going to offer WWE PPV though out the year then why even show Wrestlemania! 

this my views you don't have to like them but respect them because as a customer we do have rights!!


----------

